# Off-Topic >  Congrats Jon

## cboy

Great to see the new site up and running. 

Dewey

----------


## Jon

Good to see you here! Thanks for your input on the design; I think it turned out great.

Traffic is through the roof. 6 days: 173,000 pageviews! The average user is viewing 20.8 pages per visit. I've never seen anything like it.

FYI I just today linked up tools to specific toolbuilders; for example, you can see all of your tools (that we have listed so far) here: Homemade Tools built by cboy .

Please let me know of any ideas/suggestions as they come to you. Work in progress...

----------


## LT1Silverhawk

> Great to see the new site up and running. 
> 
> Dewey



+1 to that!  :Cool:

----------


## JustBryan

thanks for this site...invaluable info. I knew the internet was good for something

----------


## sasquatch

Great site, Thanks for starting this up!!

Lots of great projects posted here!!

----------


## Jon

Hey thanks guys! Really excited to see what we can do here. It feels great to have the site up -- finding and reviewing 1,000 tools was quite enjoyable, but not by any means a quick task!

Here's a sneak peek at what we're working on right now -- indexing this 166-page homemade tools goldmine: http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=39202. It might end up being the single greatest source of homemade tools on the web. Watch for the announcement when we're done with it.

----------


## 123pugsy

The sites looking good Jon.
Glad to see its going well.

----------

